# GREEN LIGHT BLINKING ON PVR



## CG789 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi! I went to turn off my PVR501 reciver to recive the P165 update but after I shut it off a green light started blinking nothing was on the screen and.. wait now it just stoped blinking what does that mean. Did i get the update?


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

probably so - especially since the last day or so seems to be E* Natrional Download Day.

do MENU>6>1>3 to see


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I wish my green light would blink.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It blinks on mine when it is receiving information from the satellite/downloading.


----------

